# Strange Fursonas Anyone



## SuperNaturalHorse (Jan 30, 2018)

My Fursona is Electra a centuries old rare hybrid of Witch/Vampiric Kelpie Horse/Lust Demon.                                     She is very stunningly beautiful with blue skin and black eyes somtimes her black hair turns into black snakes and her hair can grow really long so long they can become weopens because they have posion in them but she can control them just don't make her mad.                              Electra uses black magic and elemental magic and can shipshift from gaint to horse of woman or even a combination of these.                                                              She is very strong and can control minds but likes to use her beautiful voice to control her enemies.                                      If you are nice and respectful to her she will tell your future and protect you but if you are rude or foolish she will turn into a horse faced or horse skulled woman and drinks your blood or trapple you sometimes she freezes people to death or drowns them.                                             And if you a really bad person she will lure you away in your dreams to your end or she drains you as you sleep sometimes as one sleeps everything in the house freezes even the victim or they get cursed with having their youth taken away from them or becoming a zombie/wraith after dying from an mysterious illness or worse.                                                            She can walk on so land so she wears no halter or necklace and sometimes causes it to show or rain but when enraged causes tunderstorms and floods/tsunamies even hurricanes.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Jan 30, 2018)

Electra's origins and birth are unknown and are just as mysterous as her but she has 5 twin sisters and sometimes they share the same body.                                  They are often seen togther as blue horses or white horses chasing after each other or playing in the water but other times they are seen as blue women or pale skined women with very long black hair singing dressed in fairy like dresses on land or near water.                                       Sometimes they can be seen dancing on water or seen swimming along singing by people brave enough to get close enough to see these events.                                      All of them never wear halters or necklaces because they can walk on land and love to travel on land or in the sky.    If they don't drink blood they will become Fairy Orbs that can possess people or animals so they make sure they find many bad people to feed on.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Jan 30, 2018)

She can also fly even her sisters can fly thanks to the help of black bat wings which can sometimes be seen in their horse form or other forms.                   Their powers are Creating Storms/Freezing Things/Invisibility/Going Trough Objects/Changing Into Black  Mist/Superhuman Strength/Turing Into Water Or Ice/ Psychic Abilities/Seeing The Past And Future Of A person Or Thing/Controlling The Minds Of People And Animals/Controlling Dreams/Enchanting Hypnotic Voice/Breathing Underwater/Using Magic/Controlling Electricity/Unnatural Beauty.


----------



## Dongding (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm a sheep in a wolfsuit...


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Jan 30, 2018)

Oddball cute


----------



## Dongding (Jan 30, 2018)

:3


----------



## Wollymon (Jan 30, 2018)

Well i'm a sheep with an alligator tail...


----------



## Beaknose (Jan 30, 2018)

These two dudes are mine I guess. They're pretty strange by FA standards (Beaky got me called an edgelord lol).



Spoiler:  Beaky














Spoiler: Emperoar


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 30, 2018)

Well I was going to post a picture of my mpreg dragon with antlers and an udder when I read the title, but after reading the original post mine seems rather vanilla lol


----------



## artisticKitsune (Jan 30, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'm a sheep in a wolfsuit...



A sheep in wolf's clothing :0


My fursonas are weird I guess? 

I got Artistic which is some weird fox, shapeshifter (?) thing. Most unique thing about them is their face shape and "ears" 



Spoiler: Picture of Artistic











Then my other two fursonas are a crow and a toucan, toucan is weirder since it's more uncommon.

Here's a picture of them all together.



Spoiler: Picture of Them All Together


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 30, 2018)

A predatory fly of ultimate doom! Well, maybe not ultimate doom.



Spoiler: pic


----------



## artisticKitsune (Jan 30, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> A predatory fly of ultimate doom! Well, maybe not ultimate doom.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic



Don't see bug fursonas very often or at all really (I've seen less than 10 maybe)


----------



## Razorscab (Jan 31, 2018)

One of my fursonas is a species called a tentayena, which is basically a hyena with tentacles coming out of its mouth/tip of its tail. They were popular for like a month before the big hyena craze hit a few years ago and the creators lost the password to the FA page. My fursona is kind of an edgelord, so yeah.


----------



## lupi900 (Jan 31, 2018)

Mine's a alien/human hybrid that just coincidentally happens to look like a bluish purple furless/tailless humanoid female jackal.


----------

